# Beautiful Dog!



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

That looks like a Great Pyrenees to me but I'm definitely not an expert.


----------



## emziepiex3 (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree they totally look alike but here's a link to the wikipedia page of this breed of dog.

Kuvasz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And the Great Pyrenees

Great Pyrenees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Like the Kuvasz is more fluffy awwww ^_^
Thanks for replying! 
I love this forum! It's so awesome!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I've seen these before, in fact I do think one of our members might have one??? I may be remembering wrong? Beautiful dogs for sure!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

They're beautiful but a whole lotta dog to handle. They are _very_ territorial and _very_ protective. I've heard they can be a little stand offish, too. But they really are pretty dogs.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

They are beautiful and thank you for the link. I love learning about all the breeds.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I LOVE Kuvaszs!!! 

There is a local breeder who brings her dogs to all of the local shows and I always find a way to go over and visit. They are a lot leaner than Great Pyrs and definitely have more of an aloof temperament than goldens. They are guard dogs vs companion dogs.


----------

